# هل يوجد دليل لكل هذه العناصر الالكترونية ؟!!



## المعتز بالله (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

بداية اهنئ الأخوة زوارا واعضاءا بهذه الأيام المباركة .. 

لا أدري هل هذه مشكلة تتعلق " بمقررات التعليم " ام " بالمعامل " أم بماذا .. 

خلال دراستنا لهندسة الالكترونيات يتم الحديث عن العناصر الالكترونية بالمسميات العلمية .. دايود .. بي جي تي .. فيت .. موسفيت .. ثايرستور .. وغيره...

الا انه ومع بداية مرحلة التطبيق يصاب الطالب " منا " بحيرة اذا ما اراد تصميم دائرة بسيطة .. 

فعلى سبيل المثال ولنقل ان مكونات الدائرة دايود و مكبر و بعض المقاومات .. 

تجد ان هذه المكونات لها اسامي تجارية بالأحرف والأرقام .. 

ولا يمكنك الذهاب الى احدى محال القطع الالكترونية لتقول له " أعطني مكبرا " .. أو بكم " الدايود زينر " ؟؟ 

فهو سيطالبك برقم القطعة .. 

وهنا السؤال .. هل يوجد دليل لمثل هذه المكونات .. يعني مثلا اذا احتجت الى مكبر بي جي تي بقيم معينة كيف استطيع اختيار القطعة المناسبة ؟؟ القطع الالكترونية كثيرة جدا .. وأغلب الطلبة يعتمدون على القطع الشائعة المشهورة .. 

ولكن ربما تختلف قيم التكبير فاحتاج الى قطع اخرى وهنا تظهر المشكلة .. 

ثم تذهب الى مواقع ال data sheet ليزداد المرأ حيرة .. فتجد نتائج البحث كثيرة جدا ومتشعبة مما يعقد الموضوع اكثر فأكثر .. 

ارجو من الأخ ماجد وباقي الأخوة ان يبدو الرأي في هذا الموضوع ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى
وضعت هذه السلسلة بهذا الهدف و بها تستطيع أن تصمم الدوائر بناء على المكونات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647
و قيم التكبير تستطيع تعديلها بالزيادة والنقصان بتغيير قيم المقاومات المستخدمة و تختار المكون حسب مجال الإستخدام من حيث القدرة والنطاق الترددى و نسبة الضوضاء
ولو لديك اسئلة أخرى فى السلسلة يسعدنى الإجابة عليها


----------



## المعتز بالله (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لردك السريع مشرفنا .. 

نعم اعرف ان المقاومات تتحكم في مقدار التكبير و غيره .. 

وانا من متابعي السلسلة " وهي موضوع روعة صراحة " ..

ضمن سلسلتك مثلا اعتمد انواع معينة من الترانزستورات ..

ولكن هناك الالاف من هذه المنتجات .. الدوائر المتكاملة اصبحت تضم اعدادا هائلة من الترانزستورات في الباكاج الواحد ..

وهناك العشرات من الشركات تجري تطويرات وتحديثات لهذه المنتجات ..

ما اسال عنه هو كيف استطيع متابعة هذه المنتجات .. كيف أعرف الجديد .. كيف يكون عندي دليل لمثل هذه المنتجات .. 

يعني مثلا اذا نظرت في بوردة هاتف خلوي .. ستجد ذواكر و مكبرات مختلفة تماما عن الموجودة في السوق .. واحجامها اصغر وتكاد تؤدي نفس الغرض والوظيفة ..

فهل هناك طريقة ما تساعد الواحد منا دون الاعتماد على المنتجات الشائعه المشهورة دون سواها ؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى
حينما كانت المكونات محدودة كانت هناك كتب للداتا شيت تحتوى كل المكونات و تحدث سنويا ولكن مع الزيادة فى أعدادها و ارتفاع التكلفة توقفت الشركات عن استخدام المطبوعات لذا اصبح الحل أن تزور المواقع الخاصة بهذه الشركات على النت وتقرأ ما يتم تحديثة على مواقعها كل حين


----------



## المعتز بالله (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشرفنا ربما تتحدث عن " كاتالوجات " للأجهزة ..

لأني رأيتها فعلا ووظيفتها تسهيل عملية الحصول على القطع لصيانة الأجهزة ..

ولازالت هذه الكاتالوجات موجودة ويتداولها فنيو الصيانة ..

بالنسبة لزيارة المواقع .. فعدد الشركات كبير جدا .. ومنتجاتها تكاد لا تحصى ..

فكان الأمثل زيارة مواقع الداتا شيت .. مثلا موقع www.alldatasheet.com

مثلا اذا ما أردت البحث عن مكبر بي جي تي .. ستجد الاف المنتجات .. حتى ان المنتج الواحد ربما يحتوي على عائلة كاملة تختلف خواص كل منها عن الأخر ..

فهل من طريقة تسهل علينا البحث ؟؟ 
كيف تحدث الاستفادة الكاملة من مواقع الداتا شيت ؟؟
أتمنى المساعدة في هذا الجانب ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى
لا اتكلم عن أجهزة فأنا أعرف الفرق بين الكتالوج والداتا شيت و فى السلسلة التى كتبها شرحت كيف تقرأ الداتا شيت. 

فى 1978 كنت فى أمريكا و اشتريت ما تمكنت الحصول علية من كتب Data Sheet وكانت شركة National الأمريكية تصدر Linear Data Book فى قرابة ألف صفحة مقسمة إلى 9 أقسام و هناك لكل شركة منتجة كتاب مثله و كان هناك كتاب اسمه IC-Master شامل كل منتجى المتكاملات و كل منتج منها فى سطر واحد فقط و كان الكتاب فى 2000 صفحة شامل كل الأصناف Linear,Digital,Special Function, micro processor 
بعد أربع أعوام وضعت شركة ناشيونال Linear Data Book فى كتابين كل منها أكبر من الأول و هذه الكتب عندى، أما IC-Master فتحول إلى مجلدين بنفس الحجم ثم توقفت شركته عن الطباعة لأن سعره فاق 100 دولار وقتها و كان هذا المبلغ وقتها كبير ويتغير الكتاب سنويا فتحولت إلى موقع على النت

أما موضوع البحث فالحل أن تقوم بتصميم دائرتك ، و من ثم تعلم الخواص المطلوبة من المكون و بعد ذلك أمامك طريقتين فغالبية التصميمات لا تحتاج مكونات خاصة جدا.
1- من الموقع الذى ذكرته أنت alldatasheet.com تجد على اليمين أعلى الصفحة خانة للبحث بالوصف Description بدلا من الرقم فتبحث عن ما تريد 
2- ادخل على موقع الشركة المنتجة و يمكن معرفته أيضا بكتابة رقم قطعة من نفس النوع فى alldatasheet.com سينتج لك عدة ردود و أمام كل منها علامة الشركة المنتجة وهى رابط لموقع الشركة انقر عليه ثم اجرى بحث فى موقع الشركة عن ما تريد

هذا الموقع
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/
يمكنك من البحث فيه بالشركة المنتجة


----------



## المعتز بالله (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مشرفنا للتوضيح .. 

لم يكن عندي ادنى فكرة عن هذه الكتب .. بالطبع مع زيادة المنتجات و ثورة الأنترنت وكما تفضلت ارتفاع السعر بات من الأفضل انشاء المواقع الالكترونية .

و أظن ان مواقع الداتا شيت هي السبيل الوحيد في الوقت الحالي .. 

والموقع الذي تفضلت به *
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/ 

به ميزة تنافسية عن باقي المواقع .. خاصية البحث ب " الوظيفة " ..

اشكر لك تواجدك و افادتنا بخبرتك الكبيرة ..


*


----------



## مخالب النمر (31 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الجهد المتميز وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## ayman hemdan (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الأخ الزميل المعتز بالله 

التصميم عملية إبداعية فى المقام الأول تراعى المتطلبات الأساسية وتعتمد على الخبرة وكذلك على الإمكانيات 
يمكن لبعضنا الاهتمام بأحد الجوانب على حساب الجانب الآخر 
فمثلا عندما تصميم دائرة تكبير إشارة فى راديو يهمك عدة أمور مثل المدى الترددى واستهلاك الطاقة أما عندما تصمم هذه الدائرة فى صاروخ مثلا فلا تهتم باستهلاك الطاقة بالمرة ولكن تهتم بالدقة والمدى المتاح للتكبير قبل حدوث تشبع للإشارة ولذلك لا تستخدم المكبرات السليكونية مثلا فى الصواريخ لأن دقتها أقل من vacuum tubes التى يمكن أن نقول إنها انقرضت صناعيا ولكن ما زالت مستخدمة فى مثل هذه الاحتياجات لان دقتها اكبر من الترانزستور الذى اخترع فى الستينيات من القرن العشرين وكذلك تحملها للحرارة أكبر من الترانزستور إلا أنها تحتاج لزمن فى البداية لتسخينها لتبدأ العمل وهذا الزمن الذى يمكن أن يكون دقيقة أو دقيقتين ليس كبيرا بالنسبة لصاروخ يدفع قمرا صناعيا لكنه قد يكون كبير بالنسبة لجهاز راديو او تليفون 
اما الترانزستورات فمنها أنواع فمثلا mosfet أفضل من bjt فى قلة استخدامه للطاقة 
لذلك عندما تجد دائرة تكبير أو أى دائرة متكاملة عموما من عائلة 74xx تجد استهلاكها للتيار اكبر من عائلة 40xx لان الاولى مبنية على تقنية bjt والاخرى مبنية على mosfet بينما تجد مثلا فى السوق دوائر متكاملة من عائلتى 74xx و 54xx بنفس الأرقام ونفس الوظائف لكن الأولى منها تستخدم للأغراض المدنية والأخرى للأغراض العسكرية مثلا أو بعض التطبيقات الصناعية الهامة والسبب أن مدى تحمل درجة الحرارة فى العائلة الثانية اكبر من مدى تحمل الاولى 
عندما تذهب للمتجر لتشترى دائرة 741 أو 386 فكلاهما op amp لكن التركيب الداخلى يختلف والانحياز اللازم لكل منها يختلف عن الاخر 
على سبيل المثال موحدات السيليكون تبدا عملها بعد 0.7 فولت بين الطرفين وتستهلك نفس قيمة الجهد بين طرفيها بينما قد يكون ذلك غير مرغوب فتستخدم موحدات الجرمانيوم ذات 0.3 فولت هبوط جهد بين طرفيها برغم أنها سابقة الاكتشاف والاستخدام على السيليكون إلا أن تكلفة تصنيعا أكبر 
يجب أن تطلع على كتالوجات الشركات والداتا شيت ولا تستعجل الامور 
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## engcommunication (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم احبتي 
بالرغم من الافجار التكنولوجي الحاصل وكمية المعلومات كمية المواد الالكتروونية الا انني وجدت الكثير من الاخوان يتحدثون على الايسيات بالعوائل ..!
فهل لاحدكم مساعدتنا في تحديد جدول يشمل كل عائلة ومميزاتها .. لما في ذلك من فائدة للمبتدئين في هذا المجال (انا واحد منهم @@ ) 
ايضآ عدد الايسيات لكل عائلة ..
وفقكم الله لفعل الخيرات ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2013)

أخى
العائلات توجد فقط فى الدوائر الرقمية وهنا كورس عنها
الدوائر الرقمية - ما تريد أن تعرفه عنها
أما دوائر المكبرات و خلافة فهى تقع تحت مسمى "خطية" أو Linear وهى تتعامل مع الإشارات التماثلية و تغذيتها لا تتقيد بشروط العائلات الرقمية

قد تجد نفس الوظيفة فى كذا عائلة و السبب هو خضوعها لشروط التغذية و الدخل والخرج لهذه العائلة


----------

